# Door Window Mods ?



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Anybody made a mod to darken the window on the door ? Any ideas ? Thinking about someting a little more duable than cardboard cut to fit perfectly and some velcro with a sticky back .

Thanks , Dan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We doubled up fabric, sewed it to the window shape and sewed velcro at the corners and top center. Used sticky velcro to match the locations on the window fram. Worked perfect and easy on and off.

John


----------



## Zeus (Sep 26, 2006)

I didn't get it yet but at Home Depot, they have a tint picture that clings to the glass. There are a number of pictures and patterns and you just apply it and cut it to size. When you do not want it on, just peel it off. It is reusable and is just a cling type tint shade. Looks good from the inside and out. Cost: about $19.99. I will probably get one this week.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I tinted the queen walkaround bedroom windows and kid's bunk windows with a 2% Limo tint.

Makes a world of difference. I would imagine you could do it to the door windoe also.









Steve


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

We went to Walmart and purchased a sun shield for a car window and cut it to size -- attached it with 4 pieces of velcro. Had enough left over to make a shield for the skylight over the tub -- it took 8 or 10 pieces of velcro -- can't remember. Sure has helped with the heat in the summer.









Sheila


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Bought something that was made out of the same stuff that you put over car windshields at the local trailer Boy does it make a difference!

Darlene


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

Is the window tint you put on a film, or spray on? Do you have to remove the windows to have it done? DIY?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Steve,
> 
> Is the window tint you put on a film, or spray on? Do you have to remove the windows to have it done? DIY?
> 
> ...


It is a film that applies with a soap and water solution, then you squeegy it to set it.

Let's just say that is a learning process









There were some windows that can come out easily, and some I did left in the frame.

Steve


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Someone here did a beautiful stained glass mod for their door window!
I canâ€™t find the picture thoughâ€¦









MaeJae


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Katrina said:


>


!!LOL!!!







I needed that today!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't have the problem with a door window in the bedroom, but there is a CLEAR BIG skylight over the shower that definantly needs a covering of some sort. I did see a shade that is made for this application, waterproof, runs on tracks, light tight, that would work for this or the door window. Could use a cheap mini-blind with attachments at both top and bottom, or make a shade out of aluminized material available from Jo-Ann Fabrics that would block all light. Ways to attach the cloth could be velcro or snaps or you could make your own track for a shade so it would seal up the edges out of aluminum track. Other ways would be if you never want to see out of the window again, paint it with a neat picture so it looks like you meant to do it that way.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Most my camping is restricted to National Forests and I don't get much light in the windows at night. I do get sunshine coming through in the morning but that just lets me know its time to start the coffee. I remember that day I almost burned the Outback down with the coffee pot --- oh, where were we?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Most my camping is restricted to National Forests and I don't get much light in the windows at night. I do get sunshine coming through in the morning but that just lets me know its time to start the coffee. I remember that day I almost burned the Outback down with the coffee pot --- oh, where were we?


In your Outback??


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I tinted the windows in the slide, too. But I'm afraid I didn't use dark enough tint. I like it DARK when I sleep.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Try to look past the relaxation going on...and focus on the door window. I bought these ready made door shades that simply velcro on. They block all the light, cosmic rays, and insulate too. They cost about $12 at the local RV store.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Is that relaxing???








Darlene


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Found it... in the "view only" gallery"










VERY nice! I'd like to this... When I get time. Maybe this winter.
Our Outback will have a cozy winter home in it's new pole barn!!!
So, I could probably take the window out to do this.









MaeJae


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

looks cool...but doesn't appear to block light much.

COOB (Church of OutBack)


----------

